# omg i did not think i was that big



## sickofit7771 (Feb 26, 2011)

im very sad tonite as i found out that my wt has booted up like 49 pds since my last time on a scale im so hurt ny this i dont really enjoy being a fatty at all and this is all i have ever been and i just keep getting bigger i need to make a change so i started going to the gym and this is what i got 40 more pds i give up :blush:


----------



## bobsjers (Feb 26, 2011)

sickofit7771 said:


> im very sad tonite as i found out that my wt has booted up like 49 pds since my last time on a scale im so hurt ny this i dont really enjoy being a fatty at all and this is all i have ever been and i just keep getting bigger i need to make a change so i started going to the gym and this is what i got 40 more pds i give up :blush:



Dieting slows the metabolism. Check out Health at Every Size if you are concerned about your health.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi sickofit---I know the feeling of not being happy with some part of yourself and it's really hard and really saps one's motivation. Working on yourself is never a bad idea though, so don't give up. Are you under a doctor's care? Can you talk to her or him and explain what your goals are and have a conversation about how to get there? If you've put on a lot of weight in a short period of time, especially if you've tried not to, you should really see a doctor. Hopefully you can get some answers and keep going on your path to feeling better and being happier. best of luck! Take a look at our Health Board here at Dims.


----------

